# New user/ trying to figure this 20 post thing out.



## Bowhuntalabama (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello everyone I have just purchased my first item off of AT. Now im looking to sell my truball absolute 360 release and it appears i have to have 20 post before i can sell items. Any advise on the best way to go about this will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*







Bowhuntalabama





















.*


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## mattmorgado (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm going through the same thing. Do you need 20 posts to even view the classifieds? Ive been off the forums for a while, and recently came back because I was looking for something specific.


----------



## dlmfarms (Feb 27, 2020)

Hello from Upstate NY!


----------



## wally834 (Feb 25, 2020)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SouthTexasBoy (Oct 4, 2019)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## bootstrap (Feb 27, 2020)

you have to wait two week also, just sell it on ebay. i am looking to buy a target bow and have to wait to post my wanted to buy add too.


----------



## Trendkildrummer (Mar 1, 2020)

Bootstrap, I am in the same boat as you. I was referred by a sibling to archerytalk.com


----------



## spenchanna (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi from Nevada! I'm currently in the same boat.


----------



## Godawgs (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm not a new user, but am also trying to figure out as I'm not a big poster....


----------



## Archerymom72 (Feb 28, 2020)

Two weeks and 20 posts, I think! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tru baller (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Estonmr (Feb 20, 2020)

Just keeo replying thats all im doing


----------



## fishydog (May 23, 2009)

Welcome. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## acc1313 (May 3, 2018)

Me too been reading this forum for yrs and now I want to pay it forward and buy from here and find out I have to have 20 post just to discuss buying something seams a little silly but whatever.


----------



## ElkSnot (Apr 8, 2020)

I am in the same boat..I have been reading posts on here for years, but I can't even look at some things without 20 posts? I'm not sure this is worth it? There are other forums out there that I don't have to jump through whoops to use the website.


----------



## fishydog (May 23, 2009)

You have to have 20 posts. This is my 19th in 11yrs...

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishydog (May 23, 2009)

and this is number 20...

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrogKicker (Apr 2, 2020)

fishydog said:


> You have to have 20 posts. This is my 19th in 11yrs..
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


This.You can't even view with out 20. I'm not a big post author either.so I'm left replying foolishly to anything and everything I can,
Crazy


----------



## karsonjeg56 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yup


----------



## karsonjeg56 (Jan 23, 2017)

Glad I am not the only one trying to get 20 posts.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Montangler (Apr 26, 2016)

Whats up from Wyoming \m/


----------



## 180orbust (Oct 3, 2019)

Same here....


----------



## skyln274 (Apr 19, 2020)

How are there 2 of us from Wyoming? What are the odds!


----------



## AJ56003 (Aug 20, 2011)

Getting close


----------



## skyln274 (Apr 19, 2020)

So how bout that airline food?


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello, welcome from Columbus, Ga. When I first joined, I built up most of my 20 post count by welcoming new members. Wasn't long before I could do the classifieds. Since then I have bought and sold on here.


----------



## Ahazen (Apr 16, 2014)

Trying to get my 20 in as well. Kind of a bummer since I’m trying to find a newer bow


----------



## arcticanoj123xx (Apr 25, 2020)

Not that hard to get 20, so many threads and so much information it easy to find something to talk about.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello, welcome from Columbus, Ga. One of the best ways to up your post round is to welcome new members.


----------



## ragough96 (Apr 26, 2020)

hello from georgia!


----------



## Chelmuth (May 13, 2019)

Start welcoming the new ppl doesn’t take long


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello from Central Texas. Thankfully quiet and uneventful in this pandemic!


----------



## thelongjohnson (Mar 6, 2020)

welcome from bc


----------



## baugp (Oct 3, 2010)

same here


----------



## Kyle22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Long time user just logging back in and figuring out the 20 post deal also


----------



## Zkepczyn (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Fanon (Apr 22, 2020)

It seems like this system is encouraging a lot of pointless posts to get people up to 20. Oh look, here's one more!

(I do understand why the rule exists, though).


----------



## dparker83 (Apr 27, 2015)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EffectorT (Feb 15, 2018)

Welcome! I'm in the same boat for now.


----------



## daveforshee (May 1, 2020)

Hello from one new user to another.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

I just came home from turkey hunting all day & I thought this thread would go somewhere, but my post count went up. get the picture Bowhuntalabama.


----------



## wbramsey80 (Jan 15, 2020)

amen


----------



## kentwong (Mar 22, 2020)

hi there and welcome


----------



## miscro (May 4, 2020)

Welcome. The solution is simple get up to 20 posts. The new members forum is a great place to meet this requirement and at the same time welcome new members!


----------



## Heiny11 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm the same boat as you even though I've been a member for years.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dschroeder (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome!


----------

